

US military shows off non-lethal heat-beam for crowd control - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/us-military-shows-non-lethal-heat-beam-crowd-control

======
mikegirouard
Offtopic, but related: [http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/csarchive/Show-212
---The-V...](http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/csarchive/Show-212---The-Very-
Velvet-Fist/riot-protest-demonstration)

